# House Pig!



## Tyrant (Feb 19, 2009)

Maybe not exotic? But unusual nevertheless.

Has anyone ever kept a pig as a house pet? I visited The Manor House Wildlife Park on the weekend, they had some gorgeous little pigs and it made me curious as to what small breeds are out there. I found that Pennywell Farm breeds _supposedly_ miniature pigs and I'd love to have one around the house. oo:

So cute!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

well funnily enough i was looking into this about 2 hours ago i would love to have one or two miniture pigs as outdoor pets only if i had the room the one thing i would like to know is if they are as vocal (screaming loud grunting) as bigger pigs as i would as i would love one if i had my own house heehee but i am still wanting to learn about them xoxo

Mc Spike x


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

I was at Manor house wildlife park a few weeks ago. their pygmy pigs are gorgeous! my 1yr old son was giggling at them and gave himself hiccups! 

IF i was allowed to take one of the animals from their collection home i think it would have to be one of the wallabies tho. they had one that was carrying an albino in its pouch! :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Choggie (Apr 27, 2009)

George Clooney kept one as a pet and I remember seeing a programme on TV some while ago about who family who kept miniature piggies and trained them to do various "tricks" and they lived in the house with them.


----------



## Tyrant (Feb 19, 2009)

panther_87k said:


> IF i was allowed to take one of the animals from their collection home i think it would have to be one of the wallabies tho. they had one that was carrying an albino in its pouch!


I saw that very baby, looking a little large for the pouch 
There was also a lemur with twin babies - one day old!

The little pigs they have were reasonably noisy, happy little grunts rather than squealing though!

Apparently they make good house pets but some breeders sell miniatures that turn into rather large non house sized beasts! George Clooney's pig was a big old pot belly!


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

i managed to get a pic of that mum and baby! i will dig it out and post i for you


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

here you go


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

we had a pot bellied pig as a house pig, but not for long as he grew huge, he was very sweet as a baby, he was littertrained and would sit for a biscuit, also he used to turn the telly over by snuffling the buttons on the remote. he soon grew into a huge monster who would bonk the mop bucket and anything else on his level and was banished to the garden. dont know about mini pigs but would not recommend them as house pigs, they snuffle everything, lino, carpet, your bare legs first thing in the morning eeeewwwwwwwww


----------



## corn snake king (Apr 14, 2009)

whats snuffeling


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

corn snake king said:


> whats snuffeling


running his soppy snout all over your legs, pigs use their nose/snout to ruffle things up like mud and stuff:lol2:


----------



## corn snake king (Apr 14, 2009)

i wouldent mind that mabe i should be looking at a pet pig


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

just remember you would need a holding number for your property


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

yes everytime a pig is moved you need a movement licence from the animal health dept, even taking it to the vet or bringing it home, a movement licence is required


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

And pigs need to be kept in twos, the miniature ones even grow huge too! There just miniature compared to the landrace type hybrid breeds that are mainly used on pig farms for pork.


----------



## juliemac (Dec 30, 2007)

We have a house pig who was supposed to be a miniature, his name is Wilbur and he is two. He's a brilliant pet, really intelligent and has a great personality. Although he is meant to be a miniature pot bellied pig he is quite big, but not as big as some of the pot bellied pigs you can get.

Wilbur loves our dogs and even tries to bark occasionally, they all snuggle up at night. Before you decide whether you want a pig as a pet you really need to think about it as they can live up to 20 years and they do snuffle things like lino etc, luckily Wilbur has left our carpets alone! Wilbur also likes to scratch his bum on things like the hearth, tv etc and we have had to put child locks on all the cupboards. He also has a special diet to stop him becoming overweight as this causes health problems.

We could never imagine our lives without Wilbur and love him to bits, he's really clean and has never made a mess in the house since we had him at 8 weeks of age, which is more than we can say for our dogs!

Like I say pigs do make fantastic pets but you really do need to do your homework about their care first before you get one and you do need a holding number.

If you want any more advice please get in touch, I would be happy to answer any questions that you have. :2thumb:


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

I keep four pigs at a smallholding in Yorkshire, all outdoors for breeding for organic rare breed pork. Any way, I really would advise against any one owning pigs as in door pets.

Firstly even if you manage to house and toilet train them they can still create mess. Pigs snuffle around all the time and could easily break anything they can reach. Pigs are much stronger than any domestic pet, and could easily overturn a bookcase or cabinet if they so wished, even minatures. It is also very unfair, in my opinion to take them away from the mud that they so love rooting through. I know that if my pigs couldn't root I would personally feel quite cruel.

Secondly, as already touched upon pigs require a movement licence to move them anywhere. You would need to get this and possibly even a trailer to take them to just the vets, which is a bit of a hassle. Pigs are also animals that require owners with significant experience, not only to keep them healthily but also to deal with all the red tape surrounding them.

Thirdly, as much as pigs may get on with your other household pets, they actually need and crave the company of other pigs. Again I feel it is cruel to take pigs away from the chance of companionship with others of their own species simply for your pleasure.

Finally, I keep four of my pigs, 3 sows and a boar in a field over an acre long, with it's own stream, trees, rocks, grass and mud. That is over a 1/4 of an acre per pig. Can you provide that much land for an animal, that whatever anyone else here says, sincerly needs it??

I understand that pigs are cute, I have at 2 litters a year, but they are farmyard not household animals. I have seen the effects of people keeping farm animals as pets, as I took in a rescue 'pet' sheep a few years back, and it often ends up with some farmer taking the animal in months/ years down the line.

Sorry to be such a spoil sport!!! :devil:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

juliemac said:


> We have a house pig who was supposed to be a miniature, his name is Wilbur and he is two. He's a brilliant pet, really intelligent and has a great personality. Although he is meant to be a miniature pot bellied pig he is quite big, but not as big as some of the pot bellied pigs you can get.
> 
> Wilbur loves our dogs and even tries to bark occasionally, they all snuggle up at night. Before you decide whether you want a pig as a pet you really need to think about it as they can live up to 20 years and they do snuffle things like lino etc, luckily Wilbur has left our carpets alone! Wilbur also likes to scratch his bum on things like the hearth, tv etc and we have had to put child locks on all the cupboards. He also has a special diet to stop him becoming overweight as this causes health problems.
> 
> ...


 

Ive seen photos of Wilbur :flrt: and hes looks a VERY happy pig :2thumb:


----------



## juliemac (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for that Shell, I really didn't know whether to put anything on this thread as somewhere along the line you always seem to get slated!

Wilbur is a very happy pig and I disagree with the fact that it is cruel only to keep one pig. As for the wallowing in mud, Wilbur does do that on a regular basis in our garden! Wilbur on a regular basis runs around in the garden and spins around which I have been told on good authority is a sign of a happy pig.

Wilbur's vet is a farm vet and the last time he came to see him said that the way I care for Wilbur is excellent and that Wilbur is a credit to me so sorry but I have to disagree when people say that pigs cannot be kept as domestic pets, they can as long as they have the right care and conditions and the pig is happy, which I'm sure if Wilbur could talk he would say that he was!

Wilbur will definately not be going anywhere and I certainly won't be rehoming him now or in the future.


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

I didn't say they can't. I advise against it. Wilbur may be very happy and well done, but it is a lot more hard work to keep one in a house than outdoors.

It is a fact that pigs with companionship of the same species will be more happy than those without, thus I believe they should have same species companionship.

It is a fact that they like to root, and thus a field is better than a garden.

I never said you can't keep pigs as pets, but you have to consider that for many people pigs will simply be a fad. It will then be those who own farms, that have to take these animals in. As I have had to. If you want farm yard animals, why not live on a farm??

I seriously respect you for giving your pig a good life, but not everyone who wants one will be able to do that. We are not talking about your individual circumstances, as your clearly doing very very well, but others who simply don't understand what a owning a pig entails (sp??). The sheep I rehomed belonged to someone who bought it because it was cute and they heard they can live happily in doors, however unlike yourself they could not give it a good life and so had to give it away.

As such all I can do is advise against it. By the way I didn't come to argue, but simply to give my experienced advise.

As I said your more like the exception that proves the rule than the rule by which all these people with no pig experience should go by. If they had experience it would be a completely different matter. They need to understand that it is not like Mo and her pet pig in Eastenders!!


----------



## juliemac (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes I do understand what you're saying and I do agree with most of it. Wilbur is can be hard work at times but is really worth it and I do think that people should look into it long and hard before owning a pig. Wilbur needs things to occupy him as he could get bored so we are constantly having to think of things to occupy him. We also have quite a large garden which has had to be pig proofed and allows him to snuffle, we will never have a beautiful lawn while Wilbur is around!

I do agree people buy pigs because they are little and cute but they do grow fast and can be stubborn and have an attitude so people need to know how to handle them. Wilbur has been neutered but he still tries to be boss, you just have to be firm with him and sometimes that isn't always easy when there is 8 stone of pig who doesn't want to be moved!

I respect your views and do agree with most of what you are saying as I feel that a lot of people buy things on a whim but I can assure you that a lot of research was done before I got Wilbur and I've always put his welfare first and I feel that all of his needs are met.

As for living on a farm, I wish it was that easy but hey who knows maybe in the future......:whistling2:


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

From what you have said I can see that you know what your talking about.

I know what you mean about males thinking they are the boss, our boar can be very pushy at times. Especially when food is about!!

Soz if it seems like I was having a go at you!! I was just trying to put off those that aren't serious. If people are serious and provide the right stuff, then they can have whatever they want as a pet. I just see too many jokers getting ridiculous pets!!

Apologies again for any possible offence!


----------



## juliemac (Dec 30, 2007)

No problem at all Jack, no offence taken, I think in a round about way we both have the same views :2thumb:


----------

